# كتيب Niosh للمخاطر الكيميائية



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (27 أكتوبر 2007)

كتيب هام جداً:
NIOSH Pocket Guide to Chemical Hazards

والذي يحتوي على كافة العناصر الكيميائية ومخاطرها وطرق الوقاية
الصفحة npgd0000 تحتوي على فهرس العناصر
الصفحة firstaid تحتوي على توضيحات الوقاية
الصفحة nengapdx تحتوي على توضيحات وجدول معايير التعرض الحدي

NPG_only.zip​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (30 أكتوبر 2007)

رجل السلامة قال:


> شكرا جزيلا علي هذه المعلومات
> وكنت اريد كتيب عن MSDs للمركبات الكيميائية



تكرم عيونك سأضعها عما قريب


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (25 نوفمبر 2007)

هذا الكتاب يعتبر الأهم في عالم المواد ومخاطرها


----------



## أحمد حسين عشماوي (25 نوفمبر 2007)

thankssssssssssssss


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (4 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (5 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراً لكم على المرور الكريم


----------



## hardrock2006 (6 ديسمبر 2007)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## الصقعبي (15 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا على هذا الملف


----------



## فور سيزونز (17 فبراير 2008)

جزااااااااااااااااااااااااك الله كل خير


----------



## نور الزمان (17 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء على الكتاب القيم.


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (4 مايو 2008)

يعتبر هذا الكتاب الأهم في عالم المواد ومخاطرها وطرق الوقاية منها
فهو عبارة عن قاعدة بيانات كاملة لمعظم المواد المستخدمة في الصناعة وغيرها
أرجو الاستفادة منه


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (4 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا 
لكن كيف يمكن عمل بحث عن مادة معينة دون استعراض المواد كلها
شكرا


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (4 مايو 2008)

اليكم هذا الرايط المفيد

http://www.ilpi.com/msds/index.html


----------



## تمبيزة (4 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيكم
لم أستطع تحميل الملفات و شكرا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (5 مايو 2008)

تمبيزة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بارك الله فيكم
> لم أستطع تحميل الملفات و شكرا


اضغط بالزر اليمين للماوس على الملف واختار حفظ الملف باسم


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (5 مايو 2008)

احمد ابو جلال قال:


> اليكم هذا الرايط المفيد
> 
> http://www.ilpi.com/msds/index.html


 
شكراً أخ أحمد فعلاً هذا الموقع مميز وأعتمد عليه كثيراً
حتى أن كنت أتصفحه قبل قليل


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (5 مايو 2008)

احمد ابو جلال قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> لكن كيف يمكن عمل بحث عن مادة معينة دون استعراض المواد كلها
> شكرا


 
يوجد ملف index مرتبة فيه العناصر ترتيب أبجدي وبمجرد الضغط على العنصر تفتح صفحته


----------



## عكاشه (9 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسن باشا (10 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## صهيب سلمان (12 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (13 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيكم أجمعين
وأعاننا الله على خدمتكم


----------



## ولد الناس مغربي (15 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خير ياخي ,,,,,
واتمنى من الله لك التوفيق والسداد


----------



## تمبيزة (15 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (24 مايو 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً على الكتاب القييم


----------



## fraidi (15 يونيو 2008)

مشكووووور يا باشمهندس


----------



## البرلسى على (1 أغسطس 2008)

جميلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (1 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووووور يا باشمهندس
جميللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل للللللللللللللللل


----------



## وعد صادق (5 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا بش مهندس غسان على هذه المعلومات القيمة ، وهل بالامكان ان تبينوا لنا كيفية اعداد او وضع او انشاء او طريقة تنسيق كتيب السلامة والامن المادي للمواد الكيميائية الخطرة والغير خطرة، وشكراً.. 
نرجوا الايفادة ولكم منا جزيل الشكر والتقدير ..........................................


----------



## عبدالله المهدي (18 أغسطس 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً علي المشاركة القيمة. أتسأل هل هناك كتب او كتيب عن المخاطر الكيميائية باللغة العربية ؟
نرجو الايفادة ..


----------



## وليد الدبيرى (18 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا بش مهندس غسان على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## سامي نادر (3 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عمرالخطاب (13 سبتمبر 2008)

لك الف شكر وجزاك الله عنا خير


----------



## جمال عيد (28 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سعيدانيبنعلي (29 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا، نتمنى المزيد من الجديد، كما أبحث عن برمجياتتقوم بتحليل المخاطر.


----------



## متميز100 (2 أكتوبر 2008)

شكـــــــــــــــــــرا للمهندس غســــــــــــــــــــــــان


----------



## متميز100 (2 أكتوبر 2008)

لآنــــــــــــك انت ممــــــــــــــــــــــــيز مواضيعــــــــــــــك مميزة


----------



## ahmedaborahma (13 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله اخي على الكتاب المهم في مخاطر المواد الكيماوية


----------



## صاصا الغالي (21 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك خي الكريم


----------



## masd2006 (26 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــووووووووور كتير والله


----------



## magdy abd alal (6 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## abomarawan (17 يناير 2009)

إن لله رجالا اختصهم الله بقاء حوائج العباد
الأخ المهندس غسان جزاك الله خيرا على أعمالك المتميزة 
وجهدك الفائق في مساعدة اخوانك
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة
واللهم انصر اهل غزة وأهلك اعدائك أعداء الدين


----------



## nakashabandi (25 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أمير صبحي (8 مارس 2009)

......جزاكم الله خيرا .........................


----------



## احلى مهندس (9 مارس 2009)

سلمت يداك اخي 

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (10 مارس 2009)




----------



## medhat56 (2 أبريل 2009)

جزاك اللة خيرا مشكورررررررررررررررر

*جزاكم الله خيرا........*


----------



## Eng.Soliman (9 أبريل 2009)

Thank you too mutch for your nice work


----------



## small_pharaoh (16 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على الكتيب الرائع


----------



## سيناوى81 (17 أبريل 2009)

كتاب المخاطر الكميائية ممتاز جدا


----------



## dradelmoussa (20 أبريل 2009)

كتاب رائع وجزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك


----------



## وليد الدبيرى (21 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على هذا الملف. الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## أبوبدر المبدع (13 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله لك في وقتك وجهدك


----------



## احمدالعربى888 (15 مايو 2009)

شكرا على هذا الجهدددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددد


----------



## جمال سعدالله (25 مايو 2009)

شكرا على هذه الملفات المفيدة وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## engsaer (26 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلاً على هذا الكتيب القيم


----------



## نتانجن (10 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع رائع جدا الله يعطيك العافيه*

موضوع رائع جدا الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (23 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

موضوع رائع جزاكم الله جيراً

أريد المساعدة يا أخواني للحاجة الماسة وذلك بأني أريد إنشاء مستودع للمواد الكيميائية المشتعلة الخاصة بشركات الأدوية فما هي الشروط الواجب توفرها في المستودع من حيث المساحة، المواد المستخدمة في بناء المستودع، درجات الحرارة والرطوبة، الأدوات المستخدمة في مكافحة الحريق.


----------



## amr m hassanin (8 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء على الكتاب القيم ,وياريت لو فيه حاجم مترجمة عربى


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (26 يوليو 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*
اللف شكراااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## h_makki29 (4 أغسطس 2009)

*جزااااااااااااااااااااااااك الله كل خير*​


----------



## ابوعبدالسلام محمد (11 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء

وبارك الله لك في علملك وعملك وجميع الإخوة الإعزاء​


----------



## belalashraf (11 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## a3kaz (12 أغسطس 2009)

merci mon amiiiiiiiii


----------



## MOHATTA34 (25 أغسطس 2009)

*اللهم بارك لك وبارك عليك ووفقك لكل خير*

اللهم بارك لك وبارك عليك ووفقك لكل خير 

هذا الكتاب جد مهم وخطير 
اللهم انفعنا به


----------



## mohamedtotti (8 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررا أخي الفاضل 
انا أعمل مشرف سلامة وصحة مهنية بشركة بترول وعندي شهادات كثيرة في السلامة والصحة المهنية


----------



## almaktary99 (8 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا علي الكتاب المفيد


----------



## khaled rady (10 سبتمبر 2009)

اين الكتيب ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## sofiane.hse (7 نوفمبر 2009)

thanks its verry good


----------



## عباس المهندس (27 نوفمبر 2009)

عاجز عن الشكر للمجهود الرائع ونتمنى منك المزيد ......شكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## MUHAMMAD GAMAL (2 ديسمبر 2009)

يوجد niosh فى كل الاشياء الموجودة فى مجال السفتى ولكن يوجد فى المواد الكيميائية وخصائصها كورسات nasp فى المواد الكيميائية وخطورتها والتقسيمات الخاصة بها


----------



## MUHAMMAD GAMAL (2 ديسمبر 2009)

ممكن اعرف الاخ غسان شغال فين


----------



## MUHAMMAD GAMAL (2 ديسمبر 2009)

:28::28::28::28::28:


muhammad gamal قال:


> ممكن اعرف الاخ غسان شغال فين


----------



## ندى الجوده (9 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله


كتيب شيق ومفيد كمرجع شامل


تحياتي ..ندى ..لكم خير الجزاء

:14::14::31:​


----------



## الديوان (10 يناير 2010)

مشكور علي هذا العطاء الطيب


----------



## hammhamm44 (11 يناير 2010)

شكرا على المجهود الطيب


----------



## K Elsahy (4 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## M.Kheir (10 فبراير 2010)

the name of the Book is Not NOISH , it is NIOSH , please
 do proper adjustment
thanks


----------



## !! Ahmed !! (15 فبراير 2010)

You can get up to 50 free book from NIOSH if you contact them directly

I have just recived one last week


----------



## ahmedyani (22 فبراير 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل يا خوي


----------



## enwaijee (10 مارس 2010)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## عبدالملك555 (14 مارس 2010)

تسلم عزيزي الله يكثر من أمثالك


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (18 أبريل 2010)

مشكورررررررر


----------



## سليم صبرة (28 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك على الملف 
سليم صبرة
مشرف السلامة بمحطة غزة لتوليد الكهرباء


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (21 مايو 2010)

باركك الله فيك0000 وجزاك عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## mrefat89 (8 يونيو 2010)

شكرا وجعلك اللة عونا لاخونك


----------



## د/ سمير رجب (14 يونيو 2010)

*المخاطر الكيميائية*


 * 3- ماأهمية المواد الكيميائية ؟ .*​*ترجع أهمية المواد الكيميائية إلى إستخدامها فى العديد من نواحى حياتنا ، فهناك الكيماويات الزراعية التى تستخدم على هيئة مبيدات و أسمدة للمساعدة فى زيادة إنتاج الغذاء ، و هناك كيماويات الأدوية التى تستخدم لمعالجة أمراض القلب و السرطان ، وهناك العديد من كيماويات البناء و اللدائن التى إنتشر إستخدامها مثل ملصقات الأكريليك و الألياف الزجاجية المستخدمة كمواد عازلة ، وألياف الكربون المستخدمة فى تصنيع مواد خفيفة الوزن .*
*و يشير تقرير منظمة العمل الدولية (1995 ) أنه منذ خمسين عاما كانت كميات المواد الكيميائية تقترب من المليون طنا ، و كانت مخاطرها المهنية معروفة ، أما الان فالإنتاج العالمى أكثر من أربعمائة مليون طن سنويا ، وعددها يقترب ما بين 5-7 مليون مادة ، يتداول منها تجاريا أكثر من 80 ألف مادة ، معروف أن بينها 5-10 آلاف مادة ذات مخاطر متنوعة ، منهم ما يقرب من 150-200 مادة مسرطنة أو مسببة للسرطان .*

*4- ما خطورة المادة الكيميائية .؟*
*تصبح المواد الكيمائية خطرة إذا ما نتج عنها ضررا فوريا أو بعيد المدى ، عاى سلامة و صحة الإنسان أو الوسط البيئى الذى يعيش فيه . فقد تسبب الكيماويات عند التعرض لها تلفا لأجهزة الجسم الداخلية مثل تأثير المذيبات على الكبد و الكليتين و الجهاز العصبى للإنسان أو إنخفاضا فى كفاءة الجهاز التنفسى مثل تأثير أتربة السليكا و ألياف الأسبستوس ، أو تكون سببا فى الإصابة بأورام سرطانية مثل مركبات البريليوم و الكروم و قطران الفحم ، أو تشوهات وراثية ضارة مثل الرصاص ، او قد يؤدى التعرض لها للاصابة بالإختناق مثل أول أكسيد الكربون و كبريتيد الهيدروجين أو التخدير مثل الأيثير أو الحساسية مثل الأمونيا . *
*أما مخاطر الكيماويات على الوسط البيئى فهى تتضح فى وقوع الحرائق و الإنفجارات لمنتجات البترول و لأسطوانات الغازات المضغوطة ، كمايتضح فى سوء إستخدام المبيدات بأنواعها المختلفة . *

*5- كيف نتعرف على خطورة المادة .؟*
*يمكن التعرف على خطورة المادة من بيانات البطاقة اللاصقة(**Label**) الموجودة على عبوتها . إذ توضح تلك البيانات أسم المادة و رمز الخطورة الصحية و رمز الخطورة بالنسبة للحرائق و تعليمات الوقاية .*
*كما يمكن معرفة تفاصيل أكثر بالإطلاع على ورقة بيانات السلامة الخاصة بها ( **MSDS**) أو بالرجوع لأحد مصادر المعلومات فى مجال السلامة و الصحة المهنية مثل المراجع العلمية – شبكة المعلومات الدولية – أبحاث الكليات – الدوريات العلمية .*
*و تعتبر البيانات المستقاه من ورقة بيانات السلامة للمادة دليل سلامة للتعامل معها . فهى تتضمن الأسم العلمى للمادة و مخاطرها التفصيلية على الصحة و البيئة و حدود التعرض الآمن لها، و تساعدنا هذه البيانات فى سلامة التداول و التخزين وفى التوعيةبمخاطرها ، وفى تقديم النصح عند وقوع مشاكل صحية أو بيئية لهذه المادة ، و بناء على بيانات السلامة الكيميائية للمادة يتخذ قرار التعامل معها داخل المصنع .*
*تدريب 1- ما الفرق بين البطاقة اللاصقة ( **Label **) و ورقة بيانات السلامة الكيميائية للمادة ( **MSDS**) ؟*
* 2-أذكرأسماء ثلاث مواد كيميائية موضحا تأثير كل منها على أجهزة الجسم المختلفة . *
* 3 - ما هى مصادر معرفة خطورة الماد الكيميائية ؟ *

*6-ما صور التعرض للمواد الكيميائية ؟.*
*يتعرض العمال فى مواقع العمل إلى ثلاث صور رئيسية من المواد الكيميائية هى ما يلى :-*

*الصورة السائلة كما فى حالة إستخدام المذيبات أثناء تنظيف و إزالة الشحوم و خلط البويات و الدهانات و عند تخفيف المركبات و المخاليط المركزة .*
*الصورة الصلبة التى يمكن تحويلها خلال عمليلت التصنيع إلى مسحوق تتصاعد منه أتربة(**Dust**) تظل عالقة فى الجو لفترة زمنية مختلفة المدة .*
*صورة الغازات و الأبخرة ، ويلاحظ تواجدها أثناء عمليات اللحام و فى المعامل و أثناء عمليات الغليان و غيرها .*
 
*7-**كيف تخترق الكيماويات جسم الإنسان ؟*
*يعتبر إستنشاق الأتربة و الغازات و الأبخرة هو أكثر الطرق شيوعا لدخول المواد الكيميائبة إلى جسم الإنسان ، يلىذلك عملية إمتصاص السوائل من خلال التلامس مع الجلد ، أما المنفذ الثالث فهو الجهاز الهضى ( الفم ) وهو نادر الحدوث فى الصناعة و يحدث عندما تكون إجراءات الصحة العامة فى بيئة العمل منخفضة المستوى . و من أمثلتها تناول الوجبة الغذائية أو التدخين و الأيدى ملوثة بمواد سامة أو شرب المواد الكيمائية بطريق الخطأ .*

*8- كيف يتم تقييم المخاطر الكيميائية ؟*
*يتم تقييم الخطورة الصحية للمواد الكيميائبة بقياس درجة تركيز المادة فى هواء بيئة العمل ( أتربة / غازات/أدخنة ). و تستخدم فى ذلك طرق قياس مباشرة ( مثل أنابيب الكشف على الغازات ) أو طرق غير مباشرة ( يتم تجميع العينة و إرسالها للمعمل لتحليلها ) . و مقارنة نتيجة التحليل بالحدود العتبية للمادة .*

*9- ما يقصد بالحدود العتبية ( **TLV**) ؟.*
*يطلق على متوسط تركيز المواد الكيميائية التى يمكن أن يتعرض لها العامل يوما بعد يوم أثناء تأدية عمله ، بدون خطورة صحية مصطلح الحدود العتبية للمادة ( **Threshold Limit Value **) و لقد حدد قرار وزير القوى العاملة رقم 211/2003 ( المادة 34) الحدود العتبية لعدد645 مادة كيميائية و قسمها حسب فترة التعرض لهذه المادة إلى ثلاث أنواع ، هى ما يلى :- *
*1-حد التعرض لمتوسط التركيز فى مدة 7-8 ساعات عمل يوميا ( 40 ساعة أسبوعيا )*
*2- حد التعرض لفترة قصيرة ( **STEL **) و هى لمدة 15 دقيقة عمل متواصلة ، و لا يجوز تكرار هذا التعرض أكثر من 4 مرات يوميا ، على ألا تقل الفترة بي كل تعرضين عن ساعة ، وبشرط ألايكون حد متوسط التركيز فى الثمانى ساعات تم تجاوزه .*
*3-الحد السقفى (**Ceiling**) وهو التركيز الذى لا يجب تجاوزه و لو لحظيا .*

*أسم المادة *
*TWA*
*STEL*
*Ceiling*
*أسيتون *

* 500 ppm * 
* 750 ppm* 
*---*
*كحول بيوتيل *
*100ppm*

* 50 ppm*​


*10- ماأهمية معرفة الحدود العنبية للكيماويات ؟.*​*ينص قرار وزير القوى العاملة رقم 211/2003 على إلزام المنشأ بتوفير الوقاية من أخطر التعرض للمواد الكيميائية المستخدمة أو التى تتسرب إلى جو العمل كالغازات و الأبخرة و الأتربة و ما قد يوجد فى بيئة العمل من سوائل و أحماض و خلافه ، بحيث لاتزيد عن الحدود المأمونة العتبية لكل مادة ، و بالتالىتقوم المنشأة بقياس تركيز تلك المواد فى بيئة العمل و تسجيلها و تقارنها بالحدود العتبية تمهيدا للحد من خطورتها . *
* ( المصدر :دليل السلامة و الصحة المهنية - سؤال و إجابة - المؤلف :د/سمير رجب سليم )*


----------



## أبا مالك (18 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك ومشكور أنا عضو جديد


----------



## د.علي عامر (27 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن اطلب منكم محاضرات (pdf or ppt) عن الاستخدام الامن للمواد الكيمياوية وبالسرعة الممكنة اذا سمحتم.
ولكم فائق شكري وتقديري


----------



## صادق سلطان ثامر (6 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخوة الاعزاء اصحاب المشاركات المحترمون اتوجه ىاليكم بلشكر الجزيل لهذا الجهد المتميز وارجو ان تفيدوني باي معلومات حول السلامه الصحيه والامن الغذائي مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## chemical (15 سبتمبر 2010)

كتيب هادف وجميل جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وليد عاشق السنة (18 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## sas223 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*لآنــــــــــــك انت ممــــــــــــــــــــــــيز مواضيعــــــــــــــك مميزة*​


----------



## kinghse (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## سلام سلامه (3 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## adelgawhar (5 نوفمبر 2010)

الله ينور عليك


----------



## خالد ر م (13 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## سليم صبرة (5 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على الكتيب ولكنى اود شراء هذا الكتاب ليكون موجود عندى من اى مكتبة يمكننى ان احصل علية


----------



## tarek algeriano (30 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## المقدسي2011 (12 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم
و 
جزاكم الجنة​


----------



## blueflower (20 فبراير 2011)

شكرا اخى الكريم


----------



## hmmed (15 مارس 2011)

مع الشكر والتقير لاكن لوكانت عربي لفهمناها افضل


----------



## saci020 (3 أبريل 2011)

Thankssssssssssssssssss you for all informations ????????????


----------



## tamer safety (7 أبريل 2011)

مشكور و الله على الموضوع 
بارك الله فيك أخى


----------



## أبو عبد الرؤوف (5 مايو 2011)

تشكر جزاك االله خيرا


----------



## aidy (11 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير علي ه>ا المجهود الطيب


----------



## algaily (13 مايو 2011)

المهندس غسان خليل علوة قال:


> كتيب هام جداً:
> Niosh pocket guide to chemical hazards
> 
> والذي يحتوي على كافة العناصر الكيميائية ومخاطرها وطرق الوقاية
> ...


مشكور على المجهود


----------



## dr mahmod (6 يوليو 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا علي هذه المعلومات
وكنت اريد كتيب عن MSDs للمركبات الكيميائية*


----------



## mohamedmashaly (17 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## elgammal plaza (17 يوليو 2011)

*الله يكرمك*

:14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14:

:30:شكرا جزيلا :30:​


----------



## tarek495 (19 يوليو 2011)

Merci


----------



## م باسل وردان (6 أغسطس 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عمر التكريتي (5 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## kinghse (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكرا على هذا الملف*


----------



## safety113 (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*آخر تعديل للكتيب*

*Download the Pocket Guide*

Download the NPG CD-Rom as a ISO image file and create a disc with CD-ROM authoring software.
The NPG ZIP file contains a condensed version of the NPG. 

All non-Pocket Guide links were removed so that this set of files acts as a "stand-alone" database. These files can be used with a standard web browser or on some mobile devices. 

*2010-168c.zip*

 (245 MB) (requires WinZip or other unzipping software)
*2010-168c.exe*(181 MB) (Self-extracting zip file for Windows)
*2010-168c.iso*NIOSH publication number 2010-168c 
(ISO Requires CD-Rom Authoring Software)
*PDF version*NIOSH publication number 2005-149 
(Requires Adobe Acrobat Reader for viewing and printing)


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (14 أكتوبر 2011)

ممتاز
مشكور أخي أحمد على الملف الحديث


----------



## najiahmed (14 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا يا اخي


----------



## kinghse (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزااااااااااااااااااااااااك الله كل خير*


----------



## جمال سعدالله (23 يناير 2012)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## M.Kheir (25 يناير 2012)

Dear Mr Gassan
Thanks for all you Help Please chanahe the name of the Sunjcet into NIOSH , the name is Misspelled there
Best Regards
Kheir


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (27 يناير 2012)

غيرت الأسم
مشكور أخي على التنبيه


----------



## mohamedmashaly (3 فبراير 2012)

Thank you verymuch


----------



## Eng-Maher (7 فبراير 2012)

*thankssssssssssssss*​


----------



## Tripoli.Ranger (10 فبراير 2012)

thank you so much


----------



## aaar (11 فبراير 2012)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## يوهشام (12 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا على الكتاب


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح مح (15 فبراير 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## hooodaaa87 (10 مارس 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Tarek Guelmois (26 مارس 2012)

*بارك الله فيك ، مشكور*


----------



## safety_engineer (29 مارس 2012)

مشكور كتير على المجهود والمعلومات الرائعة وليا طلب ياريت كتاب عن msds لكل المواد الكيميائية


----------



## mohamedmashaly (2 أبريل 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## Abdelhak khalfaoui (2 مايو 2012)

شكرا مهندس غسان


----------



## عقيل عبدالامير (6 مايو 2012)

استاذ غسان 
السلام عليكم ،اولا اتقدم باالشكر الجزيل على هذه الجهود المبذولة 
ارجو الايضاح كيف يتم تحميل ملف هذا الكتاب (niosh) لانه لايمكن تحميلة 
مع الشكر


----------



## طه نصر (15 مايو 2012)

شكرا لك يا أخي


----------



## بيكو منص (26 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء على هذا الكتاب القيم.​


----------



## محمد ابو رضوى (7 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## nawalzedan (8 نوفمبر 2013)

thanks


----------



## هشام بن صالح (19 نوفمبر 2013)

يعطيك العافيه وشكرا لك


----------



## سما الاسلام (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*جزاكم الله خيرا *


----------



## معالج ادمان (25 يونيو 2014)

الله يبارررك فيك


----------



## خالد عطا (30 يونيو 2014)

شكرا من القلب


----------



## kastan_1987 (20 سبتمبر 2014)

Thanksssssssssssssss


----------



## مهنددددد (20 سبتمبر 2014)

*للعاملين في مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية وحماية البيئة في المشاريع الإنشائية*
*
*​*( دورات تدريبية - فيديوهات تعليمية - كتب وأبحاث علمية )​زورو صفحتنا على الفيس بوك - السلامة والصحة المهنية في المشاريع الإنشائية​https://www.facebook.com/pages/السلامة-والصحة-المهنية-في-المشاريع-الإنشائية/669950146369823​
*


----------



## عاصم عبدالرحمن (15 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aaar (20 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## safa aldin (15 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عمر طلعت (25 نوفمبر 2014)

*جزاكم الله خيرااا*


----------



## eliker bahij (17 ديسمبر 2014)

It is a great job.​Thanksssssssssssssssssssss​


----------



## احمد طعيمه1986 (23 ديسمبر 2014)

جزااااااااااااااااااااااااك الله كل خير


----------



## عمر العباد (1 يناير 2015)

بارك الله بجهودكم الخيرة على هذه المواضيع القيمة وسدد خطاكم خدمة لامتنا الاسلامية والعربية


----------



## hammhamm44 (5 يناير 2015)

very thanks


----------



## عمر العباد (5 يناير 2015)

بارك الله بكم اخي العزيز استاذ غسان. اتسائل هل يوجد جداول للحدود العتبية للاستضاءة في مواقع العمل تلائم اجواء الجزيرة العربية....مع فائق تقديري


----------



## mohanned.jk (1 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك بك اخي

​​


----------



## مهندس حسين موسى (14 فبراير 2015)

*رد*

بارك الله فيك اخوي ربي ايخليك لينا


----------



## عمر طلعت (9 مارس 2015)

* جزاكم الله خيرا *


----------



## ابوهشيمه الزاوي (28 يونيو 2015)

أسعد الله ايامكم برضاه ورزقه الذي لا يضام وعلمه الذي يبلغكم منازل الكرام


----------



## ابوهشيمه الزاوي (28 يونيو 2015)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيك


----------



## جاسم محمد الدليمي (13 يناير 2016)

مششششششكور


----------



## أبونوافل (27 يوليو 2018)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء على الكتاب القيم.​
​


----------



## mezohazoma (17 أكتوبر 2019)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## جاسم محمد الدليمي (5 ديسمبر 2020)

مشششششششششكور


----------

